# backseat box??



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

i have been thinking about just turning my backseat into a custom box for 2 15's. im just wondering has anyone else done this? if so what are the pros and cons to doing it? 

i know i wont be able to have anyone sit in the back but to be completely honest i havent had anyone sit in the back since i test drove the car back in 2000. 

btw im building a false floor where my amps will go, so just the subs will go in the backseat i wont have to mount amps back there too.

thanks
jenn


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

I saw a red 200 on cardomain a while back that did that. It looked pretty sweet. I'll see if i can find it.

Edit-
Found it. It doesn't go into a lot of detail and only has one pic but ya, thought it might help. Rear Seat=Sub Box


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

There's no real cons to doing a sub system in the rear seat area other than losing the extra seating room. If you're willing to give up the space, more power to you. Two 15's will definitely get loud inside there pretty quick. I've put 4 12's in a similar arrangement and it got pretty damn loud. It was good for 149 db with only about 1200-1400 watts.


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

im perfectly willing to lose the seating since it has never been of use to me anyway. 

jeff thanks for the link.


----------



## live4snow (Jan 5, 2005)

I bought a BMW once where that had been done to the back seat. It looked like crap. If you deside to do it, at least use fiberglass and make it look nice.
Good luck and keep us poseted with pictures.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

jenns240 said:


> im perfectly willing to lose the seating since it has never been of use to me anyway.
> QUOTE]
> 
> are you looking to take out the seats or just throw a box back there?


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

Blank said:


> jenns240 said:
> 
> 
> > im perfectly willing to lose the seating since it has never been of use to me anyway.
> ...


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

:thumbup: you should get some fiberglass and mold a box back there, black to match your car, that would be hott with 2 t's :thumbup:


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

Blank said:


> :thumbup: you should get some fiberglass and mold a box back there, black to match your car, that would be hott with 2 t's :thumbup:


im working on it, the box will be black though. 

im trying to get pretty much everything in my car to be black so i figured since i have the back seats ripped out and i have to take out the fronts to do the box i might as well replace the carpet too.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

jenns240 said:


> im working on it, the box will be black though.
> 
> im trying to get pretty much everything in my car to be black so i figured since i have the back seats ripped out and i have to take out the fronts to do the box i might as well replace the carpet too.


sounds like a good idea...


----------



## sentdawg (Oct 27, 2004)

you dont need to take the seats out..i seen sum sentras with 3 15's in da trunk with a customized box..but the only thing is u might have to ride around with earplugs..but if your money is tight..then jus go with 2 15's..guaranteed to bang


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

sentdawg said:


> you dont need to take the seats out..i seen sum sentras with 3 15's in da trunk with a customized box..but the only thing is u might have to ride around with earplugs..but if your money is tight..then jus go with 2 15's..guaranteed to bang


the only reason im not putting the subs in the trunk is because i dont have room for all my amps and 2 15's. so the backseat option seems to be my best bet


----------



## TheMadCheshire (Dec 30, 2004)

I think you'd be fine doing it in the backseats. Just make sure you cover the enclosure and make it look good. If you take any shortcuts, it's gonna show up because its so open to the eye. One Huge disadvantage is people will be able to see your equipment and theft of your subs will be a lot easier than if they were in the trunk.


----------

